# Military memoribilia apraiser - Vancouver BC



## Dissident (17 Dec 2011)

I am looking to help a coworker get a collection evaluated. It contains WWII German pieces and he has no clue what he has, the significance or what they are worth. He does not know what he wants to do with it.

Is there anyone who could help him?


----------



## OldTanker (17 Dec 2011)

We will often take items like this from our museum (Canadian Scottish Regiment) to the Command Post in Victoria (1306 Government Street (250) 383-4421). They seem to be able to give pretty good valuation on historical military items. Its not Vancouver, but its close.


----------



## noneck (17 Dec 2011)

Command Post Militaria is probably the best you are going to get in BC. If you can't physically go there you may be able to take pics and forward them for a general valuation.

There are also a few militaria sites on the web that have folks that may be able to put you in touch with local people. I'll try and find the sites, they are bookmarked on another computer.

Some badges may be worth quite a bit so be carefull and once a piece is identified go on line and get some other quotes.


----------



## Seaforth Highlander (22 Dec 2011)

I live in Richmond BC and have just retired after 40-years of working in museums, including 15-years as Curator of a Canadian Forces Museum. I have done major appraisals for the Canadian War Museum, RCA Museum in Shilo, 15 Field Museum RCA Museum and civilian museums. I have collected militaria for about 50 years. seaforth72@gmail.com Captain (Retired)

German stuff is hard to value due to so many fakes and replicas. Some people (especially eBay) shun the Nazi stuff. 

Command Post Militaria in Victoria is good. 

Brian Gagne in Victoria (Harrison's Surplus), who is often in Vancouver as he commands the militia brigade here, does a lot of appraisals as well.


----------



## Dissident (23 Dec 2011)

Thank you all. The person I am helping will be taking pics over Christmas and I will post them here no matter what. The people who have offered to help will be contacted seperatly.


----------

